# My Mirror Polished comps.



## ROADSTA (Oct 31, 2004)

This is my first attempt at mirror polishing. took many months to get the finish I was after. What do you guys think?

__
https://flic.kr/p/3833842122
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... otostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... otostream/

These are just a few photo after completion, i also have work in progress. Mind you these rims had previously been primed and painted on top of the Laquer Which all had to be removed.


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Very nice! 

Why not detail the process you used to achieve the finish, possibly using you WIP for some photos?

Alan W


----------



## cb543 (Feb 21, 2009)

Any tips on how to get my comps lookin like this would be appreciated, mines are in good condition but would love them like this! :mrgreen:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Great job I have a set in the garage if you want to do another set


----------



## ROADSTA (Oct 31, 2004)

I am currently working on another set, which will go up for sale. 
Not sure how much yet, but they will be even better then mine. 
Tips: A lot of elbow grease basically, In a bit more detail:
Take wheel off car, remove tyre, Wash wheel thoroughly, Remove laquer with Nitromors,
Use Metal File hammer and chisel to smooth curbing, Various grades of brown grit compound on mops, using drill. sandpaper various grades from 80 -2000, on all top surfaces that are going to be polished.
blue and green polishing compounds to bring it to the mirror finish, Finally some decent metal polish wax to protect. 
A weekly clean and wax polish to keep them blinging.
Not for those that give up easily, be prepared for a lot of mess, dirty hands, dirt in your face. etc.

It was well worth it for the finish I achieved.

I am currently thinking of doing sets on an exchange basis. something like you come with your car sitting on standard comps in fairly good condition. pay for the mirror finish set and have the tyres swapped over. I keep the old comps and start the process again.

Any other ideas anyone. I work from home so its a very slow process. not looking to turn over more then two sets a month.


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Excellent summer wheels 8)

This guide may help http://www.poleringsguide.se/english/

One warning is never let Nitromorse dry, I did once as I had to nip out halfway thro process and found it had "set" the crackling clearcoat like concrete, had to grind it off eventually


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice work, you have a PM

Great link Stu [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## thebigdog (May 13, 2009)

would love to get mine like this 8) mine aint that bad but would love to really get them like yours









Ive done a bit of polishing on my old school bmx stem ,old alloy stems etc.

Im keen to give it a go myself, might be PM you for some tips

maybe its worth buying a spare comp wheel then i can do one @ time and then end up with a spare alloy anyway?

top work by the way


----------



## Farky (Oct 20, 2009)

Top job there, ive had un-lacquered polished rims before and im pretty good at keeping things clean/polished/waxed, but they got on my tits having to polish/wax them every week in the winter without fail (they were my only rims), the neighbours though i had severe OCD! Never again!


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Top job mate you really know your stuff.I want my engine bay done if you know any one up for it for a few extra £s
Rich


----------

